# Just getting into coyote/fox hunting



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was going to start coyote/fox hunting and I have a few questions. First, do you prefer electronic or manual calls? It sounds to me like most people prefer the manual calls. So does anybody have any suggestions about a good beginners call to buy? I would also like some info on electronic calling. I found one site that has some downloadable calls. Can anybody point me to a few others? When you have a cd with calls, can you play it on a regular cd player, or doesn't it sound good enough? It seems like a lot of people hunt at night. Can you do just as good during the day? Any other info you can give me to get me started is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## cope (Feb 1, 2004)

I cant help you a bunch, but i have a johnny stewart e-call(digital) very realistic sounding. I haven't had alot of time to play but next week i will. I am told to set up around deer yards. This time of year is when our whitetale are there weakest. The yotes keep a perimiter around the yards and wait for the weakest to collapse or they tackle them. I have people with tree farms asking me to set up.Do you have deer yards there? if so you may want to try setting up with a fawn bleat call. I'll let you know, let me know if you get a chance to try, goodluck! :sniper:


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would say watch anderson's tapes and learn some pointers try some of his calls the kiyi is great. My personal favorite is my duck call I take the bottom off and use it as a open read, with little lip pressure. This also works great because it is easy to store. :sniper:


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I have to agree about watching some of Randy Andersons videos at callingcoyotes.com and getting a few of the beginner pointers taken care of. I like the hand calls better myself but have had a lot of success with my foxpro digital caller. A regular cd player will work if it can get loud enough. Calling at night is a blast but check your regs the season dosen't open until november 15th up here, if you get full moon night thats clear with a good covering of snow it can be a blast and your success rates can sky rocket but it really hurts the sleep schedule becasue i have found the best times to be between 11 pm and 3 am. the biggest thing is to just get out and start calling i still learn something new from every coyote i call in and they are the best teachers. A good beginner hand call would be a Ap-2 or AP-3 by sceery game calls they don't freeze up as bad as most closed reed calls and they are a cinch to use just blow. THat should get you started good luck


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Brad.T said:


> I have to agree about watching some of Randy Andersons videos at callingcoyotes.com and getting a few of the beginner pointers taken care of. I like the hand calls better myself but have had a lot of success with my foxpro digital caller. A regular cd player will work if it can get loud enough. Calling at night is a blast but check your regs the season dosen't open until november 15th up here, if you get full moon night thats clear with a good covering of snow it can be a blast and your success rates can sky rocket but it really hurts the sleep schedule becasue i have found the best times to be between 11 pm and 3 am. the biggest thing is to just get out and start calling i still learn something new from every coyote i call in and they are the best teachers. A good beginner hand call would be a Ap-2 or AP-3 by sceery game calls they don't freeze up as bad as most closed reed calls and they are a cinch to use just blow. THat should get you started good luck


Very well put Brad. I too have found the Sceery Closed Reed calls some of the easiest to produce effective sounds with over the years. I have a Sceery AP3 and it really produces great sounds in my experience. I also have a Sceery AP7 Open Reed, but just can not get it to sound the same as the AP3. Randy Anderson's tapes are very entertaining and a very valuable teaching tool as well.

The main thing is to get out and start calling, like has been said the Coyote is the best teacher we have available to us.

SD Handgunner


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

*Mapel lake duck slayer* what maple lake are you referring too my parents have a cabin on the maple lake located by Mentor and Erskine just wondering if it's the same one?


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

I guess it depends on your focus. I don't have the money to be an e call, so I go with manuel. When your a beginner, it would be nice to have an e call to hear the what the calls should sound like and see how yotes react to them, and probably get a shot before a beginner would with his manuel call. I know it's going to be hard for me and you but you just have to tough it out. This summer I spent time out in the field just practicing calling and set up spots.

If you have the money I would say go with the e call for now until you get more experience.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

guys lets try to look at the original post date before we post :wink:


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

Even if he isn't reading this post anymore others can learn from it also.


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

TANATA said:


> Even if he isn't reading this post anymore others can learn from it also.


I agree with this. I don't get why so many people in these forums is out to try and make others feel inferior just for participating. Live and let live!!!


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I was bored tonight and was just browsing through the forum to satisfy my urge to get into fox/coyote hunting. Didn't realize anybody had been responding. Thanks for all the info. Heres a question: I am just a beginner, and I am not going to be that serious about it. I don't own any smaller sized caliber rifles. I have a few .22's, a 30-30, and shotguns. What would you recommend using?


----------



## Sponsy12 (Nov 22, 2004)

Brad T- I live in Thompson just south of ya, where do you go hunting for yotes?? :sniper:


----------



## BandHunter (Dec 17, 2003)

I like the 22-50 with some 55 grain soft nose bullets and the SBE 2 with some 3 inch #4 buck shot for fox and yotes. I usuall care both guns with me because I have had a lot of mulitiple yotes come into the call at once and it is nice to have the shotgun when there is more then one when they are close..(The riot tube kelps too) :sniper: I have used a e-caller and hand calls..The e-caller works well, but in my opinion they seem to come in a lot closer to the hand calls..I think it is ebcause they sound so much more realistic. Just my 2 cents.
Bandhunter


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Hey TANATA....nice avatar. How about those Bruins?! Got a starting junior receiver who caught for 2 TD's at that game. Anyway, just thought I'd comment.

Take care.


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I'm a Central Knight Alumni so watch it ND Five O  It sounded like it was a pretty good game i wasn't able to watch it. I just wish the knights could of broken the curse and got that monkey off of their back.


----------



## ND Five O (Dec 30, 2003)

Well Brad....when one of my boys isn't playin for south, I usually cheer for the underdog. The Knights deserve a title, that's for sure; but as long as I got kids in Bruin pads, I gotta support 'em. Take care


----------



## Brad.T (Mar 29, 2004)

I hear ya


----------

